# Oakley Post Surgery Update



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support -- it means more than you know...it made the day a little less stressful knowing good thoughts were there for her across the country.



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









crappy phone pic...

Sorry for no updates all day -- She was out of surgery by noon and waking up. They called me to say I could come in around 5 to hang out with her for an hour or so and also that the doctor wanted to sit down and talk about recovery and whatnot as she does not work tomorrow when I can bring her home. No computer for me until now, though...so here I am.

I kept myself pretty busy all day otherwise, I had to find clothes for my 6'5" 240 lb hubby (never an easy task), and tried to find some things for me but no luck. Where we live there is no shopping so it was good I had a mission to keep me occupied during the day.

Anyway, the vet was able to do a very good job with her knee and she explained it all to me but my head is too tired to connect all the dots again and explain it here right now, but she said based on the tears in tissue, it confirmed that the luxating patella was as we suspected injury related. She gave her other knee a good prodding while under anesthesia and said it was not popping out at all so it should be fine as long as she doesn't hurt it but there's always that chance. She did deepen the groove on the knee she operated on because even though it was probably good enough she said why leave a chance of a problem re-developing later? So now the knee once it heals will be more solid than it was before it was hurt or at least in theory. 

I'm so glad she pulled through the day and she ate a little and can't wait to get her back in my arms tomorrow.

Her leg is in a cast for the first week so that she cannot move it or bother the stitches. Usually they leave it open but the said when she was waking up from surgery she started trying top hop around already and the vet wanted a stop to that asap so she has a cute little teal cast on it, its not a fully hard cast but is also not just a bandage, I forget the term for it but there's a splint inside, poor baby. 

She seemed confused and out of it but we both are glad its over.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What an adorable little patient! SO happy to hear all went well, thanks for the update. Oakley looks lovely in teal (even with a shaved leg)!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh little baby! :] So good to hear she did great! So proud.

Can't wait to get that little one home I bet!
Make her get some R&R!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad to hear all went well! No update had me worried! They have her all nice and bandaged up there. I bet she will be very happy to come home to you guys tomorrow. It's absolutely wonderful to hear that she did so well. Now the scary part is behind you, and on to a speedy recovery. Still sending best wishes! Get well soon, Oakley! Your Mama will take very good care of you!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted, Kristi! I've been waiting and thinking about little Oakley so much today. I'm SO glad it's over for her (and for you and hubby!) and that all went well! That's sooo wonderful! Awww, poor little sweetie, she looks so precious in that pic. Give her a cuddle and a kiss for me tomorrow. She'll be up and about before you know it! So happy it's all over for you guys. yay. I can go to bed happy now.  ((HUGS))


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now all she needs is some autographs on her little teal cast. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe poor baby is on 4 weeks cage rest. I was surprised at the little cast thing because everything I've seen says they don't usually but I guess she was naughty. I am gonna get a silver sharpie and sign it hahaha and draw paw prints for my other pups on there I think, if she'll tolerate it.

She was sooo out of it when I was there, I wanted to bring her home w/ me but I am glad they will be monitoring her over night. They said someone will be checking on her every 30 min and taking #'s every hour...poor baby.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I'm sure you wanted to bring her home. I know it's so hard leaving them overnight. I'm glad they are checking on her so often, gives you peace of mind for sure.  You'll have to take pics of her signed cast for us.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Way to go Oakley!

I kept wondering how she was doing. Good luck these next four weeks.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks so sweet in that pic. :love7: Was she sad when you left? Can she walk before the 4 weeks, or does she have to only go potty, eat, etc? I know you are so glad that part is over. I can only imagine how stressful today was for you and your hubby. Maybe it's better that they have the little cast on her. That way she won't lick and try to hop around? You certainly don't want her to hurt it again. You'll have to take pics when you get her little cast all spiffed up. :lol: Anyway girl, I'm glad your sweet baby is out of surgery and doing well.  I have been thinking about her all day. Let us know how things are going tomorrow.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> She looks so sweet in that pic. :love7: Was she sad when you left? Can she walk before the 4 weeks, or does she have to only go potty, eat, etc? I know you are so glad that part is over. I can only imagine how stressful today was for you and your hubby. Maybe it's better that they have the little cast on her. That way she won't lick and try to hop around? You certainly don't want her to hurt it again. You'll have to take pics when you get her little cast all spiffed up. :lol: Anyway girl, I'm glad your sweet baby is out of surgery and doing well.  I have been thinking about her all day. Let us know how things are going tomorrow.


She doesn't want her even walking out to potty, we have to carry her, put her down on a leash, and have her go and carry her back in. She said she can't stress enough how important it is so we will do it. We are "pimping out" her kennel so its cozy and a sanctuary for her, and I will try to bring her into work form time to time so she gets a change of scenery. TBH I'm glad there is a cast on there, I didn't want to see it     She said basically keeping her completely still for 4 weeks should cut recovery time by 3-4 weeks total. So we'll see. I also bought her the martha stuart bed to ride home in tomorrow ha ha ha. I am a guilt shopper. She also got a new harness (why she needs this now...????) and collars and chews and toys and blah blah blah. But it made me feel better ??

I will update tomorrow but will be driving most of the day as its 7 hours to get home...blahhhhh.

She was sad when I left but really kind of out of it. She gave me a few kisses but she was mad I left her there, I could tell


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww, it's funny how we can always tell what they're thinking. I'm sure she will be quite sedated though and will be sleeping most of the time. Ha, the shopping spee sounds nice! Glad you got the Martha Stewart bed, I picked it up recently too, been meaning to post pics. Did you get the aqua one?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

AWW! Chihuahua casts are so precious in a sad way, I dunno how I'd describe that. I'm so glad she's doing so well!! What an awesome little girl  And good for you too, mama, you made it!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Awww, it's funny how we can always tell what they're thinking. I'm sure she will be quite sedated though and will be sleeping most of the time. Ha, the shopping spee sounds nice! Glad you got the Martha Stewart bed, I picked it up recently too, been meaning to post pics. Did you get the aqua one?


Yep, I really like it. I like that the whole outside can be washed too, we'll see how it holds up to my terrors.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor little girl.  That's going to be so tough keeping her so still, isn't it? Bless her heart.  Well, at least you know there is good that comes from it. Anything to shorten her recovery time. But I bet she'll love the extra attention.  Even though we know Mommy already gives her tons.  

I bet her kennel looks wonderful! And super duper cozy! You’ll have to take pics of that too. 

I was thinking that. About the cast. At least you can't see the icky part. That would probably make you feel even worse. 

Ha-ha! You guys needed that MS bed! It is SO cozy!! I bet she’ll love it! She is getting the super star treatment, and well deserved! Little Princesses have to have their luxuries!

I know what you mean about guilt shopping. But hey, I'm sure she needed everything! :wink: It always comes in good use somehow, right. :lol: 

Oh my! 7 hours! Long way! Well be sure to update when you get home. 

She'll be so happy when you guys pick her up tomorrow that she'll forgive you for having to leave. She will be in great hands staying overnight. That is really the best option. They can monitor her vitals and all through the night.

Give her some kisses & hugs from The Wee's and I. :daisy:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow sounds like you have had your hands full! I'm so glad she is doing ok. And I must say the pic you posted of her ... she looks so darn cute! Only a chi could pull that off post surgery! 
Try not to stress when she stays in over night, I know its hard because I stressed the whole 2 nights honey was away from me. But she was fine


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

PS she says she feels the fur shaved is unnecessary and her hiney is cold!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> PS she says she feels the fur shaved is unnecessary and her hiney is cold!


Lol! Her poor little booty!
Kristi I'm so relieved to hear Oakley's surgery went well. She has been on my mind all day. I will keep a look out for updates and check in on your blog.
She looks so precious!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

FROM ACCROSS THE WORLD!!! MISS OAKLEY has given me a headache stressing out about her

She looks good babe considering what she's been through she looks really really good!! 4 weeks will go quickly and shell be back to her normal self give her kisses from us xxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwww Oakley you look so sweet on your little cast. So pleased she came thru the surgery ok. I kept looking all day for an update! Hope the next 4 weeks goes quick for you both. It's such a short time in her little life but will male the rest of it so much better. 

Way to go Oakley!! 
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw sweet Oakley! I'm so glad the worst is over. Though the 4 weeks of cage rest sounds awful. I'm sure it will fly by in no time & she'll be running happily around again with the rest of the crew! At least they gave her a nice color cast that suits her.  

Thanks for the update--I think we were all going nutso waiting for an update but I'm glad you were able to keep your mind & self busy all day so you didn't have much time to worry as much about Miss O. Or at least as much as you would have had you been sitting in the hotel room.  

I hope her recovery is quick & easy as possible for you all. Sending healing thoughts & hugs to little Oakley!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

HUGS to Oakley.... glad to see she made it thru OK...


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Oakley what a sad sweet little face!
She will be home and feel much better soon.
She looks so much like Dahlia they
could be sisters!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Hugs for sweet oakley


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Awe Oakly, this is the sweetest picture. Glad the surgery went well. Sending healing prayers for you and Oakly!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So glad to hear everything went well. That picture is so sweet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a good report Kristi!! She looks so cute in her cast. I am so happy that is behind you now and you can just concentrate on getting her better. Hugs to you and little Oakley!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Bless her little heart! I'm glad everything went smoothly and that she will good as new in no time! Heal quickly little Oakley and take it easy on those little legs from now on.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

such a cute pic  I"m so relieved to hear the good news. I kept checking for updates.
Sounds like she got a nice stash of goodies to ease the pain. lol 
She is a lucky chi girl to have such good parents.  glad its over!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

So glad her surgery is over and she did so well. Here's wishing her and all her cuteness the speediest (and easiest) of recoveries!!!


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

Poor baby! God she's cute, and such a great picture! I'm sure she will be fine and hopefully her knee will never bother again.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Oakely is so precious. I hope everything turns out OK for her. She could be my Chico's sister. They look like twins. How old is Oakley? My Chico is just 4 months old tomorrow. I worry about him constantly. Their legs are so thin and fragile.
Please keep us posted. I hope she heals well, and no problems with her other leg.
Does she jump on and off the couch or bed?


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad to hear Oakely is well! I'm sure you must be very relieved, I know I was when Rico's surgery was done!! He had on the same kind of cast as well. Did the surgeon put a pin in her knee?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

imadigger said:


> Oh my goodness! Oakely is so precious. I hope everything turns out OK for her. She could be my Chico's sister. They look like twins. How old is Oakley? My Chico is just 4 months old tomorrow. I worry about him constantly. Their legs are so thin and fragile.
> Please keep us posted. I hope she heals well, and no problems with her other leg.
> Does she jump on and off the couch or bed?


She jumped on and off of everything...she actually had good knees with no luxating patellas but she hurt herself jumping a baby gate, she somehow just landed wrong. When the surgeon had her knee open she could see all the tears in the tissue and ligaments. She was able to repair much of it but she also did deepen the knee groove. It was probably deep enough on its own but since she had the knee opened, she figured she would remove the possibility of any problems later on. Oakley is 16 months old, and Chico sooo looks like her, I totally agree. He is too cute to be true  I would train your little one to not jump on and off of things now ! 



Rico's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Oakely is well! I'm sure you must be very relieved, I know I was when Rico's surgery was done!! He had on the same kind of cast as well. Did the surgeon put a pin in her knee?


Nope, no pin so that's good...she repaired two severed ligaments and deepened the knee groove a bit. The other knee still feels good and solid so hopefully she doesn't injure that one somehow


----------

